# good saturday



## captjimV.A.S (Jun 2, 2008)

Well I was able to get out saturday with the regular crew and a young man for cory station who had never been deep sea fishing in his life. We caught red snapper all day 25 to 30 inches and then we got one 26 inch grouper,also a dozen assorted mingo snaps white snapes and a crapload of rubey lips.Then we stoped at one spot I wanted to check out and just pulled up and droped some test lines down when the kid from cory station has the pole almost ripped out of his hands its not clear who had who for a few minutes then I see this monster snapper coming up a second later _see a mouth full of teeth wraping themselves around the snapper and he was gone!!!! the kid almost craped his pants when a 10+foot mako swims away with his fish.We got the snapper head on deck and it weighed 8 pounds and almost a foot from chin to top of head and it was gone from the gill's back,,,hope the mako choked on the rest of it.I got pictures on my friends camera and i will post them when he e-mails them to me.All in all we had a good day.Looking forward to next week.If anyone wants to go shoot me pm....._


----------



## amarcafina (Aug 24, 2008)

Oh that will be some good pics !!!


----------



## ashcreek (Oct 4, 2007)

Sounds fun


----------



## still flippen (Oct 6, 2007)

I LOVE seeing action like that:thumbsup: Keeps things interesting!!


----------



## younghooker (Oct 7, 2007)

its just a shame the feds don't have a CLUE !!!! about the snapper population in the northern Gulf.... they are OVER populating... running out grouper and other less aggressive species !!!!! write your State reps to at least keep 2 snaps 7 or 8 months a year in State waters.. It's OUR waters and OUR tourism economy !!


----------

